# $50 USD WEEK Food Budget



## ASHOP (Aug 17, 2013)

"Big on a Budget" with Animal's Ox - YouTube







Found this so helpful we had to share it with everyone.


----------



## Rory (Aug 17, 2013)

Good vid! I learned from experience having to budget and be smart about how much I spent. Even today I went grocery shopping to the meat market and called another store to compare beef prices. Ended up getting all my protein sources from the meat market and stopped by a larger grocer on the way home for my carbs and fat sources.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah gotta have your go to food places for todays economy.i use the ocean and steal salmon and halibut from it..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah- meat is outta control pricy these days. I usually eat more chicken than most people could stomach to.

I think I've been going through this every week
Chicken- 8lb
Ground beef 85%- 2lbs
Steak- 1.5lbs
Fish- 1.5
Ground turkey- 1lbs


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 18, 2013)

I eat a lot of frozen swai fish fillets and boneless skinless chicken breasts.   If you comparison shop, usually one of the local stores has something on sale for a good deal.  I also eat lots of venison, which is sourced from our local woods.


----------



## rAJJIN (Aug 18, 2013)

Good post! Thanks for sharing.
Not as exciting as the steroid posts lol
But this is what builds the champs. The ones that
Can eat like that.


----------



## thebrick (Aug 19, 2013)

That's a great vid! Thanks for sharing. The food part of this is so important!


----------



## BigBob (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, That was great. I have been over thinking things a bit...


----------



## thebrick (Aug 20, 2013)

BigBob said:


> Wow, That was great. I have been over thinking things a bit...



Me too.


----------



## swolesearcher (Aug 20, 2013)

nice! thanks for sharing this


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 20, 2013)

What I like about his method he used when before going sponsored, was he kept it simple.  My half ass math says he was consuming about 300-350 grams of protein a day, which is do-able in the real world, even for guys of us with full time jobs.  I would not want to be that damn big, but it shows what he says he ate as an amateur and shows it is a basic solid diet that can be followed with a  little discipline.  Although, I like to mix it up with venison and fish for variety, his plan is very easy to follow.


----------



## mikeystrong (Sep 3, 2013)

Awesome video!!! but steamed brocoli doesnt last a week in the fridge...


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 3, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> I eat a lot of frozen swai fish fillets and boneless skinless chicken breasts.   If you comparison shop, usually one of the local stores has something on sale for a good deal.  I also eat lots of venison, which is sourced from our local woods.



i dnt no what u pay for b/s breast but b/s thighs are usually cheaper and good quality cut. saw this on some bb site and was like..."damn...hes right" 
lol
i was always a breast man.  when it comes to chicken anyway..
otherwise..."IM AN ASS MAN!!". lol


----------

